# proteus reptile courses



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

hi has anyone done the proteus reptile foundation course. if so how did you find it ? thinking of booking on.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I did it a few years ago it was good - I did the home course though so I dont know what the other ones like.


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

cheers cc thats the one i was thinking of doing were you working full time when you did it. did you find the work load ok. do you need to be working with reptiles to do the course? sorry to ask so many questions have e-mailed proteus but not recieved a reply yet.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I was working fulltime in a petshop at the time so I had a bit of background knowledge but they supply you with all the necessary stuff anyway. 

The work load was fine - they sent me a file of basic info and then a few assignments if I mind right. The assignments felt like "re-write the stuff weve given you in your own words and add a bit for luck". It was a few years ago so it might have changed since then. 

I thought it was worth it cos it started off my reptile obsession plus you get a nice certificate at the end of it!! :lol: Good luck if you go for it. I just wish they did the advanced one as a home course too! :roll:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Btw can you tell me where to do this pls? We've been looking into it for ages and haven't found anything.


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

go on to www.protus.uk.net the courses are all outlined on there. if we both sign up maybe we can help each other out if we get stuck. my fall down will be snakes as i've never kept them, can really afford it untill next month though, will be doing the home course.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Seems a lot of money to me your probably better off spending the money on books and learning it that way.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

warren82 said:


> go on to www.protus.uk.net the courses are all outlined on there. if we both sign up maybe we can help each other out if we get stuck. my fall down will be snakes as i've never kept them, can really afford it untill next month though, will be doing the home course.


Ill probably do the home course as well and i wont be able to afford it til may anyway :lol: :lol: Well i know a little about snakes so i canhelp you with that and visa versa. PM me your msn or something so we can help each other out :lol: :lol: Btw that link didn't work :?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm going to do a different course on reptiles natural history :lol: more my interest


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

sorry about that nny try putting in www.f-b-h.co.uk and then clik where it says proteus courses and that should take you to the other page which is how i found it in the first place. dont have a msn account as i am new to this computer stuff but will get warren to set one up for me then i will pm you sorry. mel.   


silver shark what is the name of the course you are doing.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

It's one of the compass education courses on herpetology - http://www.compass-education.co.uk. Covers all the reptile groups. Doing that one, the birds of prey one, one on Ichthyology and ornitology (latter two elsewhere)... :lol: Got a little list of the home study courses I want to do!


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

sounds good to me silvershark let me know how you get on as might think of doing it later on. like to keep the brain stimulated you can never learn to much. :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds very good silvershark. Thats 2 courses i want to do now. Im thinking of either later this year or early next year booking a week holiday at work ansd trying to do some work experience in the local rep shop. Means i get paid by my other job to look after reps :lol: :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah I might see if my local rep shop need a hand - maybe I could get a job out of it :lol: I know about fish and bird care as well and they sell those too


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

never done the proteus course but have looked into it. all i know is that any reputable reptile shops i have spoken to would not employ you on the grounds of having it. i will not post up what i have heard about the person who runs the proteus reptile trust for legal reasons. all i can say is that i have heard the same things from at least a douzen sources that i respect. as far as i can tell there is nothing wrong with the course and it will enhance your knowlege simply it isnt looked upon too kindly in the trade due to the person who runs it.
i would love to find other accredited courses that may be a bit more respected but as far as i can tell there arnt any others in the uk. 
my only other problem with people doing the course is that they seem to think it makes them an expert just because they have a piece of paper.
i saw someone charging for reptile consultations claiming all sorts of crap and calling themselves a qualified herpetologist just because they had a couple of certificates from proteus.
id like to see how people like this fair when you ask them questions that you can only gain from experience.

in short, course ok, reputability of course not good, majority of people get a superiority complex when they have done it.


P.s sorry to everyone for being such a whinger, all i ever seem to do is complain about something or another. must try harder in future to place positive posts.


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

hi ace thanks for your comments i have only asked mark at ameyzoo and he seemed to think its the only course about thats worth doing. i am not doing it to find work just for my own interest and to further knowledge myself. dont worry i will not get all knowing on you not like that everyone has there own oppinions. your comments are apprieciated and i will bear them in mind.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I didnt realise proteus had any kind of bad rep which was why I did the course :? I wouldnt like to think Im a know-it-all cos I did it :? it was only a foundation course and I feel like Ive only scratched the surface of reptile keeping! 

I agree that experience is mega important in this game - the books dont tell you everything - but the way I think the world's going if you dont have the paperwork noone seems interested, so as far as Im concerned (living in NI anyway) every little helps!! :lol:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

well warren i wont tell you what i think of mark at amyzoo either. lets just say people only f*ck me over once. that doesnt mean i dont still check out what he has in stock and pop in occasionally i just take everything he says with a pinch of salt. the shops ok and i have dealt with him on many occasions i just had a bad experience over quite an important matter to me. i would have thought he would have known better as he knows the trade well. maybe he hasnt heard the stories i have thats all i can think of.


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

fair enough


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

please dont think i only ever whinge and never have anything good to say i just dont believe in a perfect shop or perfect reptile keeper/shop owner. i do have positive things to say (occasionally :lol: ) i simply get aggravated at the injustice of the reptile trade as it is generally corrupt in many places and i dont like to see people being sh*t on by others just because that person doesnt know any different.


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

ace dont worry i too do not believe anyone is perfect i had always heard good info on mark but their is always someone whos had a bad exp. and i did ask for peoples comments. i also think exp counts for alot and as i have said have kept lizards and frogs for years just wanted to do something more. i have worked with animals before both in pet shop and in a rescue but left because as much as i loved the animals people make me sick and i am not capoable of keeping my mouth shut just to be polite!!! :lol: the rescue was the worse asshole people day in day out. including those trying to rehome, that only come to rescues to get a cheep ped. :evil:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

totally agree with you.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

why is there an age limit for this course, my 14 year old daughter who wants to be a vet when shes older, is gutted that she cannot do it..........is there any courses that anyone knows about that she can do?
cheers


----------

